
Ask HN: What's your favorite *non* tech talk? - ehudla
What are your favorite talks that are not appropriate for the &quot;What&#x27;s your favorite tech talk?&quot; thread (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=12637239)?
======
dragonbonheur
Leslie T. Chang: The voices of China's workers
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc2wVyl8RLI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bc2wVyl8RLI)

Dambisa Moyo: Is China the new idol for emerging economies?
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q2aznfmcYU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q2aznfmcYU)

Yang Lan: The generation that's remaking China
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-sxBTNF2U8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-sxBTNF2U8)

Eric X. Li: A tale of two political systems
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0YjL9rZyR0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0YjL9rZyR0)

Eisenhower's Farewell Address
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWiIYW_fBfY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWiIYW_fBfY)

Charlie Chaplin: The Great Dictator - Final Speech
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1fMvLbE85E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1fMvLbE85E)

The Newsroom: Why America isn't the greatest country in the world anymore.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHSXUS0_1c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPHSXUS0_1c)

The Matrix - Red dress scene
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw88MWoqenQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw88MWoqenQ)

Men in Black - People
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkCwFkOZoOY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kkCwFkOZoOY)

Noam Chomsky on American Foreign Policy and US Politics
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwqkvF7umpk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rwqkvF7umpk)

Carl Sagan - Pale Blue Dot
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PN5JJDh78I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PN5JJDh78I)

Carl Sagan - Man in his arrogance
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSrL0BXsO40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cSrL0BXsO40)

Carl Sagan on Religion
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBCFQtDLPA0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BBCFQtDLPA0)

Danny Trejo interview:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21klS5H32z8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21klS5H32z8)

Larry King Interview
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aKjQxxKZNY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aKjQxxKZNY)

